# Bat Soup Mmmmmm Mmmmm Good



## Burl Source (May 19, 2014)

Wonder when Campbells will start making ethnic soups.
Like this. Vegans might like it because they use fruit bats.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 19, 2014)

wow. what country is that?!

i would taste the broth for sure..eating the bat? maybe.

is that the bat fur? yeowza.


----------



## Chifunda (May 19, 2014)

Fruit bats were commonly offered for sale by street vendors in Saigon. Never felt the urge to buy one. :scared4:


----------



## GeneH (May 19, 2014)

Woah! "Waiter, there's a bat in my soup...." Brrrrr.....


----------



## Sambal (May 19, 2014)

HOLY BATSOUP ROBIN!


----------



## GeneH (May 19, 2014)

Sambal said:


> HOLY BATSOUP ROBIN!



OhMyGosh. Complimentary Bat and Robin Soup.


----------



## seattle_lee (May 20, 2014)

I can see that vegans might like it; it could gain them many converts :biggrin:


----------



## sachem allison (May 20, 2014)

that's funny they didn't burn off the hair first. nothing like hair in my soup.


----------



## apicius9 (May 20, 2014)

That's probably one of the least appealing food pics I have seen in a while... Mark, I assume that is your soup and they had included a few fruit bats with the ringed gidgee shipment? 

Stefan


----------



## ryann (May 20, 2014)

"Chicken of the cave"


----------



## Erilyn75 (May 20, 2014)

That's just........nasty!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 20, 2014)

it used to be a cabbage soup until that poor thing drowned in the saucepan.


----------



## Chifunda (May 20, 2014)

Hey, at least it's gluten free.


----------



## Burl Source (May 20, 2014)

Now if they wanted to do a little marketing they could do a take off of the Red Bull commercials.
"Bat Soup, gives you wings"
[video=youtube_share;K31dg86OmuM]http://youtu.be/K31dg86OmuM[/video]


----------



## Talim (May 20, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> Now if they wanted to do a little marketing they could do a take off of the Red Bull commercials.
> "Bat Soup, gives you wings"
> [video=youtube_share;K31dg86OmuM]http://youtu.be/K31dg86OmuM[/video]



They can also give you ebola! I was curious and googled it.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 1, 2014)

Why would vegans like it? One less animal to compete for fruits?

That's a seriously challenging bowl


----------

